# Almost spring swap meet -vintage bicycle swap-car swap march 14th-15th 2015



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## dave the wave (Oct 6, 2014)

i will try to make that one.thanks for the advance notice now i can plan for a vacation to come vend there.


----------



## brownster69 (Oct 6, 2014)

*bike swap*

Whoo hoo right back where it originally started how cool rusty bike parts rusty car parts and antiques all up for grabs in one spot what more could you ask for I will be there as well good job on getting this done gary . And Tim for the idea to come back to this location


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 6, 2014)

*Almost spring*



dave the wave said:


> i will try to make that one.thanks for the advance notice now i can plan for a vacation to come vend there.




Thanks Dave ! I figured get the word out now ...give a chance to make arrangements ....RIDE -ON ...LETS DO THIS!


----------

